
Search Microsoft's library of intellectual property with ‘Patent Tracker’ - fraqed
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2013/03/28/microsoft-launches-patent-tracker-to-help-you-search-its-library-of-intellectual-property/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+TheNextWeb+(The+Next+Web+All+Stories)
======
fraqed
The working link is [http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/legal/intellectualproperty/Pa...](http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/legal/intellectualproperty/Patents/Default.aspx)

